

Internet Black Markets - Fourth Front - ruchika_mk
http://www.abhishekmehta.com/apache-roller-4/blogs/entry/internet_black_markets_part_four

======
bediger
This is just another retelling of the "Four Horsemen of the Internet
Apocalypse": Child Porn, Terrorism, Drugs and Identity Theft.

Absolutely no outgoing links to add verisimilitude, either. Bad PR person: no
latte.

